# Prestons New Litter Box



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

So tonight Preston needed a bath because he is a mess boy. After his bath i took him over to the couch with me to cuddle, but he wanted to walk around so i let him. As we was climbing on my legs i had to move him so he wouldnt fall. While moving him my arm felt wet and i associated it with him just having a bathso i whipped off the "water" onto my leg...or so i thought. I looked down only to see my forarm was covered in smeared poop and my pants as well. THIS CAME OUT OF NO WHERE!!! Oh Preston it's a good thing your cute. Does anyone else have any gross poop stories? :lol:


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep. An armpit, boob, inside my bathrobe and all down my shirt. But, she still wanted to sleep there.


----------

